# Big Bad Sig Contest - Voting!!



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

No Self voting please. I entered as well to make up the numbers.


*Entry 1*









*Entry 2*









*Entry 3*









*Entry 4*









*Entry 5*









*Entry 6*










I'll keep voting open until monday morning or until the votes stop coming in. whichever comes first


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm stuck between 4 and 6. 

Frank Mir looks possessed.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

4-6 for me to Oldie.....I went with 4 it stuck out to me


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mine went to #5. Toss up between that nad #6 really.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

went with 4...nice work


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Where's mine?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I went with 3, good job everyone.

Yours didn't make it in, Comp?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

For some reason, no. I Pm'd it on Sunday morning I think.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

PM Killstarz, see what's up. I'm sure it's just a mistake.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Composure said:


> Where's mine?



I am such a dick!

Im so sorry buddy, I checked and double checked I'd put everyones in. I did get yours and totally thought I had put it on the thread.

I'll set up a new voting thread with yours included. 

sorry again buddy.


EDIT: Can a Mod delete this thread or close it please?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Everyone head here...

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/99536-big-bad-sig-contest-new-voting.html

!!!!


----------

